# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Evolutions du club >  forum sur les logiciels de simulation numerique: Abaqus/ansys/comsol

## membreComplexe12

il y a une communaut enorme qui utilise ces logiciels mais aucun endroits pour discuter de cela...

c'est tres dommage, a serait bien si on pourrait le faire sur ce site (qui est deja super!)

dans le forum chaque auteur de nouveau message pourrais utiliser une balise differentes selon le logiciel

=> [Abaqus] [Ansys] [systus] [comsol] [gmsh]

----------


## prgasp77

"il y a une communaut enorme[citation ncessaire] qui ... "

----------


## TheGzD

Attaquer une discussion par "bonjour" a fait plaisir aussi ... 
Tu pourrais dj commencer par simuler la politesse dans tes post  ::aie::

----------


## membreComplexe12

salut!

excusez moi d'avoir oubli le "bonjour" je n'avais pas fais attention, je faisant plusieurs choses  la fois.  ::oops:: 

=> en fait une grosse partie de techniciens et d'ingnieurs utilisent ce type de logiciels car ils permettent de simuler de nombreuses choses qui ne se rsolvent pas de manire analytique.

=> en fait il y a que des forum anglophones sur le sujet et en general ils sont specialis sur un soft, voici un exemple pour abaqus:
http://www.eng-tips.com/threadminder.cfm?pid=799&page=1
http://old.nabble.com/Abaqus-Users-f14343.html

=> on trouve de temps en temps des personnes qui lance des discussion sur le site futura science a propose d'abaqus ou d'autres logiciels:
http://forums.futura-sciences.com/bi...de-abaqus.html
http://forums.futura-sciences.com/ph...ge-abaqus.html
http://forums.futura-sciences.com/ph...sil-plait.html

ces logiciels sont trs trs classique dans le domaine de la mecanique (des solides et / ou fluides) mais c'etant  prsent de plus en plus  la thermique,  l'electricit... voici un exemple de logiciels dans cet article:
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Simulation_informatique

voici un autre lien:
http://www.nafems.org/events/nafems/2010/francecongres

----------


## Caro-Line

Il y a effectivement des sujets parpills sur le forum sur ces diffrents outils.

O verrais-tu le positionnement d'un tel forum ?
Comment le nommerais-tu ?
Serais-tu prt  proposer des ressources ? (FAQ, tutoriels...)

----------


## dourouc05

Question subalterne : quels logiciels seraient viss ? 

On peut compter tous ceux dans le titre, au mme titre que MATLAB ou Mathematica, ils permettent de dvelopper des modles mathmatiques pour simuler exactement n'importe quoi, de manire autant analytique que numrique. Faut-il pour autant les faire entrer dans cette catgorie ?

----------


## membreComplexe12

salut caro,




> O verrais-tu le positionnement d'un tel forum ?
> Comment le nommerais-tu ?


en fait je vois deux solutions:
1) faire une nouvelle section "calcul numerique" et  l'interieur mettre comme sous section: "logiciels de simulation payant",  "logiciels de simulation non payant", "algorithmie", "mathematique" ...
(les deux derniers existent mais sont trs peux visible je pense pour des gens qui ne connaissent pas bien ce site)
2) si la premiere solution ne vous convient pas alors tous simplement mettre une sous section "logiciels de simulation" dans la section "applications"




> Serais-tu prt  proposer des ressources ? (FAQ, tutoriels...)


oui pourquoi pas, au moins pour le logiciel Abaqus et eventuellement ansys/comsol

----------


## membreComplexe12

> Question subalterne : quels logiciels seraient viss ? 
> 
> On peut compter tous ceux dans le titre, au mme titre que MATLAB ou Mathematica, ils permettent de dvelopper des modles mathmatiques pour simuler exactement n'importe quoi, de manire autant analytique que numrique. Faut-il pour autant les faire entrer dans cette catgorie ?


je pense qu'une section "calcul numerique" dans le forum serait super! 
=> on deplacerai eventuellement matlab et mathematica

ensuite il faudrait, je pense, une section pour les logiciels de simulation on l'on trouverai les  gratuit (gmsh, castem, code aster...) et les comerciaux (abaqus, ansys, comsol, systus ...)

----------


## dourouc05

> 1) faire une nouvelle section "calcul numerique" et  l'interieur mettre comme sous section: "logiciels de simulation payant",  "logiciels de simulation non payant", "algorithmie", "mathematique" ...
> (les deux derniers existent mais sont trs peux visible je pense pour des gens qui ne connaissent pas bien ce site)


Pourquoi sparer les payants des non payants ? 

Pourquoi y dplacer les forums d'algo et de maths ? C'est beaucoup plus gnraliste que des simulations. 




> je pense qu'une section "calcul numerique" dans le forum serait super! 
> => on deplacerai eventuellement matlab et mathematica


Pourquoi y dplacer le forum MATLAB ? On ne peut faire que des simulations numriques avec MATLAB ? Idem pour Mathematica (surtout que le forum n'existe pas encore  ::aie:: ).

----------


## membreComplexe12

> Pourquoi sparer les payants des non payants ?


apres avoir un peu plus reflechi ce n'est pas une bonne ide car celui des logiels non payant ne serait pas tres actif car ils sont moins utiliss.





> Pourquoi y dplacer les forums d'algo et de maths ? C'est beaucoup plus gnraliste que des simulations. 
> Pourquoi y dplacer le forum MATLAB ? On ne peut faire que des simulations numriques avec MATLAB ? Idem pour Mathematica (surtout que le forum n'existe pas encore ).


je me suis mal exprim, du coup tu as mal saisi ce que je voulais dire.

=> je pense qu'il faudrait faire une categorie CALCUL NUMERIQUE au meme titre que la categorie EDI
=> dans cette categorie on y placerai tout ce qui touche de plus ou moins pres au calcul numerique
=> je pense que a serait une bonne place pour le forum d'algo, de math, de simulation numerique et peut etre matlab et mathematica (car je pense que l'on peut appeler cela du calcul numerique)...

peut etre que calcul numerique n'est pas le meilleur terme mais a me parait pas mal generaliste

----------


## dourouc05

Calcul numrique... En fait, quels calculs ne sont pas numriques ? On parle plutt d'analyse numrique, mme si MATLAB et Mathematica ont tendance  faire beaucoup plus (aucun n'a commenc vraiment par l, d'ailleurs : MATLAB avec du calcul matriciel - LINPACK et autres ensembles de lettres qui font peur -, Mathematica par du calcul formel - CAS, en d'autres mots). 

Par contre, placer les maths l dedans : non, toujours non. Quid de la gomtrie, de la thorie des nombres, des graphes ? C'est bien au-del de l'analyse numrique ; il vaudrait mieux prvoir un lien depuis ce forum. 

Ensuite, une nouvelle catgorie... 'faut pas rver. Il y en a dj beaucoup trop. De mme pour un nouveau forum de premier niveau, ils sont dj beaucoup trop nombreux. Si la frquentation le justifie, alors on pourra envisager de remonter un tel forum, mais il ne pourra pas commencer aussi haut dans l'arborescence. 

En fait, ce que je verrais plus, c'est un forum Analyse numrique sous Mathmatiques et un forum Simulation numrique sous Autres EDI. Mais  voir si on peut appeler a des EDI ou pas...

----------


## membreComplexe12

> En fait, ce que je verrais plus, c'est un forum Analyse numrique sous Mathmatiques et un forum Simulation numrique sous Autres EDI. Mais  voir si on peut appeler a des EDI ou pas...


oui c'est une bonne ide je pense. (Pour EDI moi a me choque pas meme si c'est pas courant ...)

----------


## dourouc05

Serait-il possible de rsumer tous les forums  crer, avec le forum parent, le nom du forum  crer ainsi qu'une description ? Ensuite, on pourra voir pour leur cration  :;): .

----------


## membreComplexe12

pour ce qui est de l'analyse numerique, algorithmie, matlab, mathematica je ne sais pas vraiment... (j'ai du mal  faire le tri entre toutes ces choses et je ne suis pas certains de comprendre la diffrence entre toutes ces choses)
=> par contre je verai bien tous ces forum dans une categorie "mathematique" qui serait plus visible sur le forum car deja pas mal de choses existent sur le forum mais ont peu de visibilit 

*pour les logiciels de simulation numrique:*

- on pourrait donc mettre dans la categorie EDI

- ensuite on appellerai la section "simulation numerique"

- le forum principale serait un peu comme le forum principal de matlab o on pourrait un peu tout poser comme question (lors de la "creation" d'un nouveau sujet on met des etiquettes au sujet qui sont les plus connus [abaqus] [ansys] [comsol] [systus] [code aster] [cast3m]  et puis [autre] )

- sous forum1: mailleurs et logiciel de post traitement
car il y a pas mal de logiciel qui ne servent qu'a raliser des maillages ou faire de la visualisation

- sous forum2: aspect theoriques 
forum o on pourrait poser des questions theoriques sur la theorie des elements finis, differences finis, volumes finis...


*FAQ:*
- decrire les etapes generales de construction d'un modele element finis sur les logiciels les plus classiques

*tuto:*
retour sur les aspects theoriques, plusieurs tuto sur un peu tout les logiciels que l'on veut, tuto sur les "subroutines utilisateurs" ...

----------


## dourouc05

> => par contre je verai bien tous ces forum dans une categorie "mathematique" qui serait plus visible sur le forum car deja pas mal de choses existent sur le forum mais ont peu de visibilit


Et on ne peut pas donner entire visibilit  tout non plus, on ne peut pas mettre tous les forums en catgories sur le forum, on n'aurait plus de place, on perdrait donc normment au niveau organisationnel. 

On peut videmment crer de nouveaux forums sous mathmatiques, mais il n'est pas actuellement envisageable de le remonter plus haut. Si le forum attirait 10 % des visiteurs de Dvp, la situation serait diffrente ; malheureusement, tout le monde n'aime pas les maths  ::(: . 

Pour la cration de forums, j'aurais prfr une arborescence directement, je trouve a beaucoup plus clair. Je vais commencer par te dcevoir : non, pas directement dans la catgorie EDI pour commencer, plus dans Autres EDI. Si l'activit justifie qu'on le mette plus en avant, alors on pourra le remonter. 

a donnerait donc : 

Autres EDI
- Analyse numrique
-- Mathmatiques et thorie (lien vers http://www.developpez.net/forums/f52...mathematiques/)J'ai mis outils, pour fusionner la simulation et l'analyse numriques. S'il y a mieux, je suis preneur. Il me semble que les simulations numriques utilisent normment d'outils dvelopps par l'analyse numrique, je pencherais plus vers cette dernire appellation. 

Pour les tags, on peut commencer par laisser les posteurs les mettre, simplement, entre crochets, histoire d'viter aux admins de crer une flope de tags... puis de leur en demander la suppression, car trop peu utiliss  ::aie::  ! 

Pour les sous-forums, on peut aussi les mettre en tags manuels, on envisagera de crer des sous-forums plus spcifiques ds que le besoin s'en fera sentir ; de mme pour les tags, ils pourront voluer en forums ds qu'il y a suffisamment de charge. 

Pour les aspects thoriques, pour moi, a va directement dans le forum Maths, on peut mettre un lien.

----------


## membreComplexe12

ok dourou, je trouve que c'est tres bien comme cela.

=> Ok pour la sous categorie dans EDI

d'ailleurs l'ide de regrouper analyse l'analyse numerique c trs bien  ::ccool:: 

A+ on se tient inform  :;):

----------


## Jerem62

Bonjour,

Je suis nouveau sur ce forum et je suis actuellement en recherche d'informations (assez prcises) concernant un logiciel de modlisation numrique (Abaqus). Effectivement il y a trs peu de forum franais sur le sujet et je pense que votre ide de crer un espace ddi  celui-ci va ravir de nombreux utilisateurs.
Par contre je vois que votre discussion date de Juin, avez vous concrtisez le projet? j'avoue ne pas avoir trouv l'espace ddi  l'analyse numrique.

Cordialement,

Jrmy

----------


## membreComplexe12

salut, je ne crois pas que quelque chose a t fait depuis.

personnellement je n'ai pas eu le temps de m'y pencher dessus car je suis plus que debord (je suis tudiant et je ne pensais pas que j'allais tre autant dbord par mes cours....)

----------


## dourouc05

Pour information, un forum a maintenant t cr ! Si vous voyez des discussions qui devraient y tre dplaces, n'hsitez pas  le signaler (par exemple, par MP)  :;):  !

https://www.developpez.net/forums/f2...ls/simulation/

----------

